# Zeitgeist, the movie



## granola_mom (Jun 11, 2007)

Has anyone seen this movie? It's available for free download here if you haven't.

For those who have seen it, what do you think? Where's the revolution? What do we do about all of this?

Oh, and does anyone know if it is actually true that there is no law about income tax? If so, we should spread the word don't you think?


----------



## acannon (Nov 21, 2007)

I saw this post and downloaded the movie, and although I knew about most of this stuff (I didn't know just how much of a cliche the "Jesus" story was, though), it was an eye-opener. I still don't buy the story that 9/11 was an inside job, but I do think this administration took advantage of the situation to propel us into war. Other than that, it was an awesome, powerful movie.

You asked where's the revolution? There's a man running for president named Ron Paul. Have you heard of him? He's the champion of the Constitution. He opposes all of the negative stuff that was talked about in the movie: the Real ID card, the war, the NAU, all of it. If get gets elected, he would start pulling the troops out immediately. What other candidate has said that? He wants to abolish the IRS, the Department of Education, the Department of Homeland Security, and lots of other government institutions. He's against gun control, and do you know what he publicly said about it? He said that we as citizens need guns to protect ourselves from the government. I haven't heard of any other politician who has said that, especially when they themselves were running for president. He was an OB/GYN (yes, he himself is pro-life, but he wants people to make their own decision about abortion) and he's been in congress for 10 years. In that 10 years, he has opposed every bill that came up that went against the Constitution. He has a huge backing from people on the internet, but is hardly mentioned in the mainstream media. I'm sure you can figure out why: if he was elected into office, the master plan of the people behind this would be shut down. But please, don't listen to what the MSM has to say about Ron Paul. Do some research for yourself. He really is the real deal. His campaign website is ronpaul2008.com. Another good RP site is dailypaul.com. Join the Revolution!


----------



## A*maize*d (Jul 20, 2006)

Yes! We have been talking about this movie around my house for a few weeks. It was really well put together and very compelling. The first part about Christianity was really well done- I had never heard any of it before. The 9/11 stuff I had heard some of but after watching it I am pretty convinced it was an inside job. And yes, the income tax stuff is true!

After watching it, I think the only Presidential candidate I can get behind is Ron Paul. Besides that, I don't know what else to do. I end up getting so angry and hopeless and that just doesn't help anything.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

Today is Z Day!

watch it if you can


----------



## stretchmark (Apr 10, 2003)

This movie made me feel just sick. I really shouldn't watch these types of documentaries. It was well done and very informative.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

although i suspected a lot of what was in the movie - seeing it all laid out like that really got to me. i have been making copies and giving it out to everyone i can. the mainstream media is so controlled and leads the american people along on these false journies like this war. all so someone can get rich. i'm not sure what the revolution will be but i do know it begins with more people opening thier eyes. listen to "democracy now" for your news. talk about it. pray for change.....


----------



## MaShroom (Jan 25, 2003)

Bumping. I finally got to watch it. For me it was like preaching to the choir, but it added fuel to my revolutionary fire. I also got my ex-h to watch it. We still have some things in common.









So my ex got his parents to watch it tonight. I have to say I was reeeeally surprised about that. I was there when he told his dad about it. His dad got _so_ *angry*! It was a very uncomfortable situation. I guess some people don't want to hear these things. His dad is the type to watch Fox News on his big screen TV in his recliner and eat something unnatural out of a box...









Anybody else seen this recently?


----------



## A*maize*d (Jul 20, 2006)

Eagerly awaiting Zeitgeist 2 this October...


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't know about the rest of it, but I do know much of the religious content contained a rather tremendous volume of factual errors ... it hasn't made me exactly trust the producers to be quality fact checkers.

IMO the movie seems mostly to serve to make people who already agree with it feel good.


----------



## MaShroom (Jan 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
I don't know about the rest of it, but I do know much of the religious content contained a rather tremendous volume of factual errors ... it hasn't made me exactly trust the producers to be quality fact checkers.

IMO the movie seems mostly to serve to make people who already agree with it feel good.

Could you please give me examples? As much as I like this movie and think that there is a lot of factual information in it, I also like to poke holes in everything until the truth is stripped naked in front of me. I don't care which side it's on, yk? I, of course, have opinions, but am not interested in serving anyone's agenda on either side. Truth is the only thing that interests me, not opinions labeled as such.

Given the guidelines of activism, maybe you could pm me? I'd love to hear more from you.


----------

